# Door in a kneewall



## scorrpio (Aug 14, 2006)

It greatly depends on how you plan to finish the walls. Plain painted drywall - no way, door will show. If you plan to wallpaper, and use a pattern with dark vertical lines, making the door so its edges coincide with lines will work well. If you are putting up T&G paneling or beadboard, a concealed door is a no-brainer. You can use euro style cup hinges, and for handle: One REAL clever way I've seen is drilling the door from opposite side almost all way through with a forstner, and gluing a magnet in the recess. Invisible from front, but placing a piece or steel or iron in the right place creates a 'handle'


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

They make child safety latches that install inside a cabinet door, and have no visible hardware on the outside. You place a magnetic knob over the latch from the outside, and you can open the door. Otherwise the latch is locked, and completely concealed.


----------



## handbanana (Mar 5, 2007)

it's finished with drywall. I just want to install a door ( it can be made out of wood)


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

You need to treat this door as you would an exterior door. That being said, it would make it difficult to make it completely blend in. You need to make sure the door is insulated from the attic side and has weather stripping on all 4 sides. If the door is placed in a corner, you can always hide in with a shelf or other furniture. 

Another option is to add a recessed shelf or dresser. You could make it removeable so that you could access the rest of the attic.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Check the big box on the back aisle for some of those Miss Ordered Exterior doors... 

Cut one in half and ya have two blanks half size... Frame in your studs and drywall and your good to go.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Here's a link on a previous discussion regarding this topic:

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=6733&highlight=knee+wall+doors

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=6732&highlight=knee+wall+doors


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Here's a link on a previous discussion regarding this topic:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=6733&highlight=knee+wall+doors
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=6732&highlight=knee+wall+doors


Great Link!!


----------

